# Recent Construction Finds.



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

Found a A FUNKE Hutch sitting on top of dirt pile at Construction site. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 6, 2019)

That is freakin' awesome! Congratulations on that!

Do you collect any hutches, or just Michigan ones?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

Then after they tore down a Building at the back alley I see some bottles hanging out of wall cut in half like guillintined by the Bulldozer or backhoe.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

I looked down & found 2 complete bottles in the dirt. SO, I come back with shovel & start digging. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

Ends up about 1 foot below surface is a layer of nothing but bottles, many many bottles.LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

First visit I dug about 20+ whole bottles. but like a Bonehead I didn't plane ahead & bring my usual Wine Bottle Box with Seperators, Almost always have one in the car. So what to Do? Being a Detroit Alley that are always well known to be littered with Trash & Dead Body's I decide to look for a box or Bag to haul my priceless Gems. SO, What do I find? No Box or Bag or Body's but I do find the next best thing, A Milkcrate. Perfect, load up my 20 bottles & hit the road. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

I came back the next day with another Milkcrate. Unfortunately I forget my Camera in the car. I was about to go get it when I seen a bunch of nosey old ladies hanging out on there back porch eyeballing me & wondering what the Hell I'm doing over there digging in the Dirt. Probably thought I was trying to dig up some old Copper Water Pipes for Scrape Metal. Not wanting to attract any more attention to myself I left the Camera in the car. Wondering if the old ladies called the cops & waiting for them to show up. BUT, Being Detroit highly unlikely the Cops would be showing up anytime soon. SO, I dug another 20 bottles & add them to my new addition Milkcrate. But no Pictures of this 2nd excursion. So I post pics from my first visit. When I seen the big W on bottom of bottles I knew what that was. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> That is freakin' awesome! Congratulations on that!
> 
> Do you collect any hutches, or just Michigan ones?




I prefer Michigan Hutches but have hundreds, maybe thousands of other bottles, many older Michigan Blob Top Beers & Bottles from others States but concentrate on Michigan mainly. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice buried treasures you found! Glad you escaped without any problems. Detroit is a tough place!


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 7, 2019)

dream type experience


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 7, 2019)

I see some nicely shaped bottles in there! Don't forget to show us the cleanups!


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jul 7, 2019)

Congratulations!  Thanks for sharing!  Those nosey old ladies are annoying.  Glad you made it out of there alive

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 7, 2019)

Here's one of the first bottles I found. Was laying there in dirt pile with one other bottle & some broken shards from being Guiliatined with heavy equipment. At first I'm wiping the dirt off expecting another common Detroit Quart Crown top but I say hmmm, this one aint looking familiar, kept wiping & I say who the Hell is Frank Phillips? Then I see the Baltimore Maryland & I say ohhhhhhh, no wonder it don't sound familiar. Was kinda of a surprise, long way from home being found in a Detroit back Alley. It seems to have a light SCA purple look to it. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 7, 2019)

That's a beauty! You're one lucky guy with those construction sites!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 7, 2019)

Not a lot of competition in Detroit. Lots of people I know are afraid to venture into Detroit, with it's reputation people think they will be car jacked, robbed, mugged, killed. Don't bother me. Plus now I work in Detroit next to the infamous Packard Plant A.K.A Worlds biggest eyesore so get to see lots of demo houses & buildings. Ends up a PanHandler that panhandles money from me at the KFC Resturant drive through on Gration & Mt. Elliot that I go to on my Lunch Break was just found Dead/murdered in a nearby abandoned house. Seen Her pic on news & say I know Her. Then they caught the serial Killer that killed Her & about 3 other girls soon after. And about another 5 girls found dead recently from some other serial killer they did not catch yet. And one of the bodies found behind a old abandoned house that I was just nearby the week before pulling out old Mason jars from under it's front Porch. Not the best neighborhood. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 8, 2019)

With an area like that, I'd just take up knitting, lol! Be careful, yikes!


----------



## goaliewb (Jul 8, 2019)

sheesh taht would be a dream come true! lol


----------



## BF109 (Jul 10, 2019)

Great digs there!


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow!!!!  Great find Leon!!!  Reminds me of the great pre-1900 Chicago dump found under the old Riverview Amusement Park!!  Spent 4 years seeing sights like those in your photos, of old bottles sticking out of the walls.  That dump was about 8-10 feet deep, loaded with 1860-1900 bottles.  Now it's under a shopping center (DeVry Institute, Jewel food store, etc.).  But, you can still see the dump walls, lining the north branch of the Chicago River, which borders one side of the old and big dump!!

Congrats Leon!!!  Keep digging if you can!!!


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 10, 2019)

I was wondering Leon - in the Chicago area after around 1973 (after I dug at the old Riverview site), it became impossible to get into a construction site and dig for bottles.  Companies put fences and signs, keeping people out.  So it seems like Detroit does not require construction companies to keep people out of their sites.  Is that true?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2019)

historic-antiques said:


> I was wondering Leon - in the Chicago area after around 1973 (after I dug at the old Riverview site), it became impossible to get into a construction site and dig for bottles.  Companies put fences and signs, keeping people out.  So it seems like Detroit does not require construction companies to keep people out of their sites.  Is that true?




I think Fences are more optional, but they are tearing down so many old abandoned houses & Buildings that probably cant supply enough fencing fast enough, This lot actually had a orange plastic fence put up around it but like usual half of it fell over so easy access. Most will have a orange plastic fence, some a real metal fence & the bigger construction sites will usually have a real metal fence & a lot of times a security guard booth & or Security cars driving around. some spots are about impossible to enter unless you can bribe a guard with money or have a good connection with someone. LEON.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Jul 10, 2019)

That's incredible! I can only dream of such a find and being able to dig it. Bottles OR insulators!


----------



## RickNC (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow look at that. Love the in-situ photos.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 14, 2019)

Lord, Leon.  I thought I had already commented.  Sorry.  Those are great finds and as Rick just said, great insitu pics!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2019)

I wish I had my Camera for 2nd time around (dang old ladies) & then I would of had even more & better in Situ Pics as things got better, slightly. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2019)

Couple more pics. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 22, 2019)

Congrats Leon on rescuing all that old glass. Also love those pics of the bottles sticking out!


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 23, 2019)

man Leon, I have dreams like that . good old Detroit !


----------



## DanielinAk (Jul 26, 2019)

That’s cool as all get out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warf rat (Jul 28, 2019)

Some fun. Wonderful bottles!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 29, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> I see some nicely shaped bottles in there! Don't forget to show us the cleanups!





Didn't clean yet, Here's a pic of some of them in the 2 milkcrates. I probably got a few hundred bottles like these I've dug in past 10 years that still need cleaning. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 29, 2019)

Holy crap man, that's a lot! I wouldn't mind being stuck with that job!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 30, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Holy crap man, that's a lot! I wouldn't mind being stuck with that job!



Come on over & start Cleaning LOL. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 31, 2019)

I would, but I just discovered treasure in my yard!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> I would, but I just discovered treasure in my yard!




And what did you find?LEON.


----------

